# Requesting info on Capsicum specifically intergration with programs E.G. Firefox



## username (Apr 29, 2021)

I have been reviewing the documentation and have not been able to find anything relating to how capsicum is integrated into the OS nor how one needs to configure the program.  When installing Firefox/Firefox-esr, I received a message from the pkg (line 9 is what I am referring to),  

4 	## Missing features
5 	
9 	- Process sandboxing (requires Capsicum backend)***
10 	- Reduced memory usage (requires mozjemalloc)
11 	- Crash Reporter (requires Google Breakpad and reproducible builds)
12 	- Gamepad API (requires libusbhid backend)
13 	- WebVR (requires open source runtime)
14 	- TCP fast open
15 	- `about:networking` (requires link state notification)


From docs.freebsd.org/en/books/porters-handbook/versions      900041, this program has been used with FreeBSD over 9 years ago. Since FreeBSD does have capsicum included in V12.2-R (which I am using), does anyone know how I would be able to configure Firefox to use Capsicum.

What I have learned from various articles / postings, is the program wanting to use capsicum needs to be written in a way to call its functionality.  I.E.  Firefox would need to be written for it to be isolated.  Because of this, the onus of functionality would be on capsicum to work as firefox just notifies capsicum its' there and needs capsicum to "take control". 

Also, I have spent all my time on this specific area as I'm starting from scratch and have yet to complete my installation, research 10 reduced memory usage/ 14  TCP fast open (there is no comment what is needed on that line) / 15 (is this a setting that need to be change?) above.  If there is information for them , I would appreciate it.

Note: There are a few other threads which address isolating firefox; however, 1) The latest one is from 2018.  2) It mentions how to use FF extensions, create another account for browsing (and using that account solely for browsing), or creating a jail. These do not address what was being asked.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2021)

Capsicum - FreeBSD Wiki


----------

